# congratulations to my brother



## fighterman (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.wingtsun.it/
yep i know it's in Italian but it talks about my brother being the first Master in norhtern italy under the Leung Ting system


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## fighterman (Oct 28, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Cool!


thanks bro
t


----------



## yak sao (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats.
Do you get to train with your brother much?

BTW, maybe it's just me being American and not understanding the nuances of European fashion, but this whole Star Trek look has got to go.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Oct 28, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Buka (Oct 28, 2011)

Fantastico!


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey that is fantastic!  Congratulations to your brother...it must be great to see him recognized for all his hard work


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Congrats.
> Do you get to train with your brother much?
> 
> BTW, maybe it's just me being American and not understanding the nuances of European fashion, but this whole Star Trek look has got to go.



They are Italian, they can't not be stylish, it's in their blood!


----------



## geezer (Oct 29, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Congrats.
> Do you get to train with your brother much?
> 
> BTW, maybe it's just me being American and not understanding the nuances of European fashion, but this whole Star Trek look has got to go.



First, to Paolo, congratulations to your brother. 

Now, to Yak, how's the "star trek" look any worse than the classic kung-fu "silk pajamas" or those funny wrestler thingies that Paolo is so fond of? ...or, heaven help us those goofy tie-in the-front "maternity-gown" tops Leung Ting had all of us wearing?!? 

My personal preference is for typically _un-stylish_ sweats in cool weather and loose basketball shorts and a tank top when its hot. But Tez is right. I'll tell you from experience, if you dress like that in Italy they will sure know that you're an American... and _not in a good way_, if you know what I mean!!! :lol:


----------



## fighterman (Oct 29, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> They are Italian, they can't not be stylish, it's in their blood!


hang on guys this has got nothing to do with italian styles.. this is 100 percent german made please please lets get our facts right. ummmm i gotta preference for Paul not Paolo even though it is my birth name.
to Geezer, what wrestling thingie? oh you mean my tank top ahahah yeah i know ive never been a man of style as everyone can plainly see.
occasionally my brother and i train with each other. ive got a lot of work to do to developing wing tchun do so we definitely have a lot of things in common buyt ive changed my road some time ago.
personally i cant stand the business side of the ewto wtoi or the iwta so i prefer to develop my students one on one and give them merits individually.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 29, 2011)

Paul, you are in the land of misfit wing tsunners. You should feel right at home here. I as well, can't stand the whole corporate martial arts culture. While the EWTO, KK, LT, EB et al, are top notch martial artists, I had to get away from that aspect and get back to basics so to speak.

Geezer, we do the same thing in our little group of outlaws. We tend to work out in anything from sweats to shorts to gi pants. T shirts, tank tops, to what ever the person had on at work that day.
If I had a public school and was trying to maintain a bit of an image, then we would all wear black pants and a club t shirt.
I am so over the whole uniform thing.


----------



## fighterman (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah totally agree with you


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2011)

So, the brother is a master in Northern Italy, the site is in Italian, the clubs and students are Italian and it's German? You're going to have to explain that one!


----------



## fighterman (Oct 30, 2011)

fighterman said:


> yeah totally agree with you


actually i didint notice i thought it was from the wtoi's direct site. gotta check it out:uhyeah:


----------



## naneek (Nov 5, 2011)

congrats to your brother


----------



## geezer (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Paul, I just wondered. Is it a problem with you having left the Leung Ting system to do your own thing while your brother stayed with the EWTO? Or, has it been possible to maintain a good relationship between your two organizations? 

Here in the States it's been impossible to maintain good relations between factions. The politics between the different WT groups are so vicious, I've heard that some people carry firearms to back up their empty handed skills in case they run into one of the other organization's leaders. I can't verify that story personally, but I do know there have been lawsuits, "gag"orders and very hard feelings. Even my old Si-hing and friend since 1979 isn't allowed to talk to me since I've gone with an independent group. Really, it's a shame.


----------



## fighterman (Nov 6, 2011)

geezer said:


> Hey Paul, I just wondered. Is it a problem with you having left the Leung Ting system to do your own thing while your brother stayed with the EWTO? Or, has it been possible to maintain a good relationship between your two organizations?
> 
> Here in the States it's been impossible to maintain good relations between factions. The politics between the different WT groups are so vicious, I've heard that some people carry firearms to back up their empty handed skills in case they run into one of the other organization's leaders. I can't verify that story personally, but I do know there have been lawsuits, "gag"orders and very hard feelings. Even my old Si-hing and friend since 1979 isn't allowed to talk to me since I've gone with an independent group. Really, it's a shame.


yeh there was definitely a lot of friction. but definitely not between me and my brother


----------



## wingc (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations to your brother!! You will be proud of him!! Keep training and teaching!!


----------

